# Reich water pumps



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

Can anybody help with our water pump problem? In January our pump started to make a lot of noise so we decided to replace it. The original pump did not have any manufacturers name but after having researched on net we purchased a Reich 19L twin submersible which, apart from colour, looked identical to the old one. My husband fitted the pump and it works ok but the flow is not as fast and, more of a problem, the toilet does not flush properly. Has anyone used this pump in their Hymer and did it work ok?


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, I have also replaced the pump in my Hymer, with what sounds like the same type as you did, and I also believe it to be identical to the original.

It works fine for me, but I did have an additional problem, which also led to insufficient pressure to flush the toilet properly. The "thingy" (sorry for the technical term!) that the pump connects to in the lid of the tank had a small crack on the inside, causing part of the water the pump put out to flow straight back into the tank. Replacing that gave me good pressure back.

But it sounds like you had sufficient pressure from your old pump, so shouldn't have the same issue. So, maybe a duff pump?

Pieter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

First of all I would check you haven't got the two wires from the pump the wrong way round when you refitted it, if so the pump will still work but at a reduced flow.

If your 'thingy' that Pieter refers to is cracked then these are available off the shelf from HymerUK, I know as I have just bought one - £13 inc p&p.

Pete


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Here's an old posting which relates to the wiring possibility (as PJ suggests).

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-10852-hymer-water-pump.html

I found it to be true when changing a pump.


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

I replaced this pump with an identical one about 4 years ago whilst I was in France and noticed that the new pump did not have the small circular filter on the pump inlet that the old pump had; I therefore moved the filter from the old to the new pump. 

About 3 months ago I bought another identical pump as a spare and noticed that this pump also had the filter missing!

Question is, should this filter be fitted and if so, why isn't it supplied with a new pump and as I have always had the filter in place, I wonder if the flow rate is improved without it?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Should be the same pump, but not badged as Hymer. Did you ensure you got the version with the non-return valve on top? (see link below)
Comments regarding wiring already posted by others may be an issue. Also, the water-tightness of fit is important. The pump runs at a constant speed and pressure, regardless of the demand "ordered" by the open tap or toilet flush. I.e. if a tap is open only a little way, the pump still operates at full pressure and any unwanted water is returned to the tank by the second flexible pipe. If the connections between pump, pipes and tank lid are compromised, the full pressure will not be fed "up the line" and the system will not work properly.

Philip

http://rk-reich.com/index.php?cat=c....html&XTCsid=2b5121c9c60a9bb8bb814d6b018bbb0d


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

SueandRoger said:


> I replaced this pump with an identical one about 4 years ago whilst I was in France and noticed that the new pump did not have the small circular filter on the pump inlet that the old pump had; I therefore moved the filter from the old to the new pump.
> 
> About 3 months ago I bought another identical pump as a spare and noticed that this pump also had the filter missing!
> 
> Question is, should this filter be fitted and if so, why isn't it supplied with a new pump and as I have always had the filter in place, I wonder if the flow rate is improved without it?


Thanks for that, I have just bought a spare Reich pump and never even thought to check that, none on my spare either.
I looks to me more like a sort of 'strainer' to stop debris getting into the pump internals and quite important to swop it over to the new pump I would think but i'm no expert.










Pete


----------



## lunarmike (Sep 6, 2010)

*Filter Cost!!!*

I have just been quoted £10 for a spare filter from Reich UK


----------

